

Ask HN: Would you want Apple to buy Tesla and why? - chirau


======
mchannon
Tesla really doesn't need the money that Apple would have to pay, either on a
company function or executive compensation level.

What Apple could do (and with this much slush in their fund should do), is
greenlight a division to go head-to-head against Tesla. The market's already
been validated, and there is likely very little Tesla could do to keep Apple
out. Apple could buy the automaker (or auto parts suppliers) of their choice
to shorten their learning curve.

Now if we get a spinning rainbow ball on the door when you hit unlock on the
remote, I'll take what I said back.

------
bryang
I'd want a "Steve Jobs" Apple to buy Tesla. The current Apple... I'm
ambivalent.

Why? Well, Steve Jobs was a perfectionist and in some aspects, an idealist.
Elon Musk is the same way and he has complete authority over product. That's
why Tesla exists and is so damn good.

If purchased now, I think anything could happen. I'm not a Tesla groupie, but
I would like to see the company succeed and succeed in making an entry level
vehicle and I'm not sure its possible under the current Apple executive
infrastructure. They have different skills.

------
esw
No - unless the payout is so big that it enables Musk to go all-out with
SpaceX.

~~~
bryang
I'd be down for that.

~~~
bryang
Or up...

------
munimkazia
If this happens, I wouldn't be surprised if Tesla cars start coming with a
special type of plug which only fits in a charging point in their own network.

------
raquo
No. With the current trends in Apple (easiness--, usefulness--, fashion++,
lock-in++) it'll be a net negative.

------
hypuR
I wrote an article on this.

Jackkillilea.com

Apple will not buy Tesla.

